# Fear Crafters Monster Bowl Lincoln,NE 7-21-12



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Live close to the Lincoln area?
Join us for an evening of wild entertainment as Monsters Battle is out at Hollywood Bowl July 21st 2012!
Starts at 5:00pm
Tickets available at Hollywood Bowl or at www.fearcrafters.com
Price includes - shoes & 3 bowling games
Costume & Bowling Contests, Prizes and Raffles!

Come join Fear Crafters for an evening of monsterous competition against fellow creatures!
Dress in your most creative and fun costume or create a group theme with your friends!

Proceeds from this event will go towards the promotion of the Fear Crafters Costume Ball, a fund raiser for The Capital Humane Society October 13th 2012! :jol:


----------

